# INSECTS



## TCimages (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll start with a "Cow Killer" the wingless wasp


----------



## LongDucDong (Aug 22, 2007)

Great details in this macro! Colors are spot-on as well as the exposure. Nice shot!

Here is a shot of one of my little mantids (Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii):


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, nice shot!  I don't know if I would want to get close to that to take that shot though. looks mean!!!  Maybe with the 180mm Macro lens!


----------



## TCimages (Aug 22, 2007)

wow, wonderful shot LongDucDong.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 22, 2007)

That is a sick picture LongDucDong!  Was that on a 1:1 macro lens?


----------



## TCimages (Aug 22, 2007)

cool bug


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh no, its a macro bug contest!!!!!!  

That is a weird looking bug!!!


----------



## jeeper (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## TCimages (Aug 22, 2007)

great looking spider. Looks like a jumper of some sort

Maybe I should have named this theme Macro.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Aug 22, 2007)

AHH!!  How I absolutely hate spiders!!  Everyone thinks I am crazy, I will dive with sharks all day long, but if I see a spider I freak!!  

Tcimages: You have the kit that I want!  I am getting those exact same lenses in the next month or so, with the addition of the 70-200 f/2.8L


----------



## TCimages (Aug 22, 2007)

lifeafter2am said:


> AHH!! How I absolutely hate spiders!! Everyone thinks I am crazy, I will dive with sharks all day long, but if I see a spider I freak!!
> 
> Tcimages: You have the kit that I want! I am getting those exact same lenses in the next month or so, with the addition of the 70-200 f/2.8L


 
great.  You'll love it


----------



## jeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Tcimages said:


> great looking spider. Looks like a jumper of some sort
> 
> Maybe I should have named this theme Macro.


  I have a few other pictures of the same spider where you can see the legs better.  The front legs are HUGE! (Relatively speaking, that is)


----------



## TCimages (Aug 23, 2007)

Post em Jeeper. Would love to see them


----------



## tpe (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool my fave thread theam .

Great shots and colours there.

TCimages, what are you using as a light setup?

How about some close up teeth?
















tim


----------



## TCimages (Aug 23, 2007)

Wonderful work TPE. Great lighting and sharpness.  

I use an external flash with a Lumiquest Softbox. 

What lens are you using?


----------



## jeeper (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## tpe (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmnn, i really like the way the shadows are soft, but still enough to give a 3d effect, it brings the insect out nicely but the background doesnt get too dark, which is something i dont like about mine. I used a 105mm sigma macro, a sigma 1.4x tc and a 31 mm extention tube, with a minolta ring flash, but as the light sourse is so close that the falloff from the flash is horrendous. I am going to have to try an external flash with a diffuser again after seeing how your backgrounds are still light and soft shadows on the subject. Last time it was a bit heavy and complecated to handle, but the flash was hand held on a synch lead, so no good results, perhaps fabricating some kind of bracket will help.

tim


----------



## TCimages (Aug 24, 2007)

tpe said:


> Hmnn, i really like the way the shadows are soft, but still enough to give a 3d effect, it brings the insect out nicely but the background doesnt get too dark, which is something i dont like about mine. I used a 105mm sigma macro, a sigma 1.4x tc and a 31 mm extention tube, with a minolta ring flash, but as the light sourse is so close that the falloff from the flash is horrendous. I am going to have to try an external flash with a diffuser again after seeing how your backgrounds are still light and soft shadows on the subject. Last time it was a bit heavy and complecated to handle, but the flash was hand held on a synch lead, so no good results, perhaps fabricating some kind of bracket will help.
> 
> tim


 
the type of macro (2-5x magnification) you are doing introduces more challenges due to the closeness of your subject. You'll have to be creative with your setup. What you've posted looks great to me.  This level of magnification is not easy.  
Check out this thread for ideas:
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=142566


----------



## TCimages (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice post jeepers.  I have no idea what kind of spider that is.


----------



## jeeper (Aug 24, 2007)

TCimages said:


> Nice post jeepers.  I have no idea what kind of spider that is.


Thanks.  I have no clue what it is either.  It's pretty small though, it's only about 3/8" long (not counting the legs).

Both of those were shot with a Canon 100mm Macro, BTW.


----------



## el_shorty (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey TCimages, that photo of the wingless wasp is amazing, very sharp and great color.

this are some of my photos.

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## TCimages (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice Rene.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## TCimages (Aug 24, 2007)

wasp


----------



## Goldeeno (Sep 4, 2007)

Ive managed to get a couple using my 18-55mm lens.


----------



## perylousdemon (Sep 5, 2007)

I've got a few to contribute!

1) My _only _successful macro of a flying insect!





2) That's a face only a mother could love.





3) Black-spotted orange beetle





4) Anyone know what this is?





5) Organ pipe mud dauber, I think.


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## TCimages (Oct 3, 2007)

great work.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ajay (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, I know I'm gonna have nightmares of giant bug and spider faces now.  These shots are amazing.  I'm not willing to get that close to insects!  More power to all of you.


----------



## jedithebomber (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Mathias13 (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Mathias13 (Oct 16, 2007)

the kids at work spotted this and they put it on a trey but flew away just a bit later...


----------



## castrol (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll play. I get no comments from individually posted pictures...


----------



## TCimages (Oct 17, 2007)

nice work castrol.  A couple images are missing.   Great In Flight catch!


----------



## nossie (Oct 18, 2007)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggghhhhh let me outta here before I stomp all over the monitor!!!


----------



## august (Oct 28, 2007)

georgia thumper.


----------

